# my black Gsd VS ignorant people !



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

having a black gsd always been a dream and we finaly bought it 1 month ago ..i introduced him few day ago in another post...

but here is the problem !!! i am being sick of being ask how much old is my Labrador !!!?!?!?!?!? some1 even asked why did u cut your Lab's ears !? i mean !? WHATTTTTT!

and then , when im telling them hes a Black pure breed GSD , they look at me unsure like if i was lieing ...

well , i guess it made me feel better to share!

i dont think it look like a lab :S 

*Picture removed due to size (1023X576) Max allowed 800 X 600*


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I always thought that my black guy looked like a lab if I hid his ears. But he was part Dutchie.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

This will keep happening too!! I just try and educate them the best I can. It is frustrating though. Otto is 20 months now people will either say cool looking GSD or what kinda mix is that... Wolf?? Even had the comment when he was younger "Why did you crop your Labs ears?!?!". Silliness but just try to educate them on the difference. Explain that they are use to seeing "show lines" blk, red or blk and tan. Black and sables is what primarily see in working lines. So he is still a GSD just a different color.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

20 month ! lucky you !!! cant wait for my dog being that old !! can u share me pic of your black beauty !?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yupp has teeth is black, itsa LAB! 

My Frodo was a bi-color with drop ears. They would ask me what my lab was mixed with.


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Tell them it's part ninja...


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

cowboy17 said:


> Tell them it's part ninja...


 
rofl


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You mean german shepherds don't only come in black and tan?!?!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

* *** Image deleted due to size (1024X768) ****

Excuse the dirty work truck. This was at 18.5 months not 20 months. Hope this pic isn't to big I just posted from my iPhone.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

wouah ! thats a big boy !  u dont have any pic left from when ur dog was 3-4 month dont ya !??? im just curious to compare with mine 


lol lucy !


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

My favorite is when the person argues with me and tells me I am mistaken...."There are no black German Shepherds, that has some Lab in it."

Thank you, you're clearly a dog expert.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I do it's at home in a frame. I will take a pic when I get done getting my daughter from school.  Otto is not normal sized GSD he is tall at 30.5 inches at the shoulder and at lean 90 lbs.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

W.Oliver said:


> My favorite is when the person argues with me and tells me I am mistaken...."There are no black German Shepherds, that has some Lab in it."
> 
> Thank you, you're clearly a dog expert.


Oh..... Lol!! Those people are just lovely. (face palm)


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank is a bi-color and when he was a pup alot of people would argue and tell me that he was part lab. Some would get insistant that I was wrong and they were right, so when people would start saying "He's a cute lab mix" and not believe he was pure GSD I would just say "Yup you found me out, he's a Cha-Weenie, but my husband doesn't like small dogs so please dont' tell him "


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

* *** Image deleted due to size (1024X768) ****

Otto when he was a baby!! He's 9 weeks in the photo. Sorry it's side ways my phone won't let me edit it and won't let me size it down either. They do look similar don't they?


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

but sometimes , barely happening but still , people telling me '' ahh nice german shepherd '' . I almost want to let them wina price and kiss them  !


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Haha, ya, I've been told there is no such thing as black ones. We get asked if he is crossed with lab, great dane, etc...

We always joke about how many people we think go home and goggle "black gsd" after they see him, hahahha.

Here are some pics of Dax, one at 3 months, and the other at a year old.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> * *** Image deleted due to size (1024X768) ****
> 
> Otto when he was a baby!! He's 9 weeks in the photo. Sorry it's side ways my phone won't let me edit it and won't let me size it down either. They do look similar don't they?


 

When did u took my pup at your place for that picture ? i dont remember letting u steal my doggie !


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Haha, ya, I've been told there is no such thing as black ones. We get asked if he is crossed with lab, great dane, etc...
> 
> We always joke about how many people we think go home and goggle "black gsd" after they see him, hahahha.
> 
> Here are some pics of Dax, one at 3 months, and the other at a year old.


 
hey you!?? Otto passed by your place also when he stolen my dog for a picture !??? my dog is all over the place !


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Lol!!! I couldnt resist!!! I just love black GSD!!


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

GizmoGSD said:


> hey you!?? Otto passed by your place also when he stolen my dog for a picture !??? my dog is all over the place !



Haha! I'm sneaky like that


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Haha, ya, I've been told there is no such thing as black ones. We get asked if he is crossed with lab, great dane, etc...
> 
> We always joke about how many people we think go home and goggle "black gsd" after they see him, hahahha.
> 
> Here are some pics of Dax, one at 3 months, and the other at a year old.


I usually tell people to "just google it"
I actually enjoy the fact that people don't know. I find people are much more willing to interact with him as they think he is a lab mix and then when you explain he is a GSD they are usually really impressed by his temperament.

We recently had a great series here called "Send in the dogs Australia" about the dog squad and i found at training after that, people did recognize he was a GSD....they then said "oh is he a police dog"....yeah a police dog at a country obedience club  It is quite amusing to me


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

sparra said:


> We recently had a great series here called "Send in the dogs Australia" about the dog squad and i found at training after that, people did recognize he was a GSD....they then said "oh is he a police dog"....yeah a police dog at a country obedience club  It is quite amusing to me


Thats funny because sometimes when we are explaining that he is a GSD, and people still look confused, we will be like "You know, like police dogs", and then they realize they have seen black gsds, lol. Usually the next comment is "Wow, you must of got him from a special breeder!" LOL


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Before I found this site, I never knew GSDs could come in black (or sable for that matter).


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Why am I not surprised - happens all the time - I think people are generally good intentioned but by the same token they don't know much about dogs. My sister and brother in law have a GSD with a coat. They have a hard time convincing people that he is a GSD.

"He doesn't look like one, are you sure?" (it's the "are you sure" that always gets my sister)
"I don't think so, he looks like a Collie."

On & on with stuff like that. Just bite your tongue and smile LOL


----------



## RMF (Oct 1, 2011)

Some people make you wonder. 

Next time someone asks, tell'em you got one of those new 'stealth' models.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

sharkey19 said:


> Thats funny because sometimes when we are explaining that he is a GSD, and people still look confused, we will be like "You know, like police dogs", and then they realize they have seen black gsds, lol. Usually the next comment is *"Wow, you must of got him from a special breeder*!" LOL


this is so true ! ive been told that before


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I wouldn't let it bother me. The black and tans are sort of legendary thanks to RTT but people who aren't overly familiar with the breed probably don't pay much attention to what colors they come in.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

awwwww. your black lab is beautiful.

Just joking about the lab part. He is very handsome, though.

I have 3 GSD's. One is mostly black, One is sable, and one is the typical color. Doesn't matter which one I have....I always get asked what type of dog is it? What? Even the common colored one


----------



## Anjulian (May 28, 2011)

He is a lovely boy.Around here the black ones are usually long haired.My cousin has a long haired rescue girl and she is very very sweet and friendly.When we first moved here in 2009, most of the kids and some of the adults would ask if my boy was an Alsation or a german shepherd,that was easier to explain to kids than to adults who would question that they were the same thing. I also noticed that no one asks any more. Guess I have told them all now. But only a few ago I was asked if my two were police dogs,thats only the second time I have been asked that.My boy is a traditional coloured blanket back,but long haired,my pup is a gsdxhusky,and up until recently they thought he was a gsd.Really- he looks like a mix. Havent seen a black one recently,they are deffinately rarer. Another thought aswell about colour,I havent seen a sable for about 10 years,where are they?


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Anjulian said:


> Havent seen a black one recently,they are deffinately rarer. Another thought aswell about colour,I havent seen a sable for about 10 years,where are they?


 The rare black one and the sable one are both at my house. :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I hear this all the time!

I am not a Lab fan at all, sorry to those who like them but I cant stand them.

I always get the black lab comment. 

I also get "Is the big one the mama dog?" NO! The "big one" is a male and they are not from the same bloodlines, just because they are both the same color doesn't make them related.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I have been told by somebody who's family is GERMAN (Can you beeliiiieve it!? He must know everything!) That Lukas was not a german shepherd and that his papers where fake and that I had been ripped off. And here's a guy that supposedly thinks his pit/gsd cross is crossed husky because somebody SAID it was.


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

LukasGSD said:


> I have been told by somebody who's family is GERMAN (Can you beeliiiieve it!? He must know everything!) That Lukas was not a german shepherd and that his papers where fake and that I had been ripped off. And here's a guy that supposedly thinks his pit/gsd cross is crossed husky because somebody SAID it was.


hey u been ripped off ! this awsome black male dsnt look like a gsd !!!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Isn't it great when people tell you that your dog isn't what it is and think you are crazy! "GSD's don't come in black! You must have some kind of mix or mut" I was told when I started taking Kimber (our 9mo minimal bi-color) out for walks/hikes. I have learned to just laugh and walk away now. 

It also has happened with our GSD/Bull mastiff cross..."Oh wow you have such a large pitbull he looks scary"...uh no LEXI is a SHE and shes a cross...and if you think she is scary I'll let her lick you to death!!!

Sometimes I wonder how people get through life.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

GizmoGSD said:


> having a black gsd always been a dream
> 
> ...but here is the problem !!!


Gizmo...the problem is...people are people ! The best thing to do is just humor them. 

Your living your GSD dream, who cares what other people think ? You don't owe them anything !


----------

